

Ask HN: Where do you find a UX guy? - yxlife

So we are a small group of individuals(well three:) ) who are trying to hack up something and yes we think it is cool(well it's obvious isn't it!). The problem is all of us are back-end folks and we know nothing about UX and web-design. So question is how do we find somebody to help us? I'm weary about 99designs/crowdspring route as I don't think I can explain what I have in mind properly to somebody over few lines of text(or over phone). We need a UX wizard. Somebody who can sit with us, be a part of the team, understand, visualize and bring our idea to life by the way of a clean UI. How do I find some one like that? I know this might sound weird. All our lives, we have been in the back-end world and hence our connections to the UI domain is pretty non-existent. Our initial thoughts were that we could hack up something, but UI is an art and as much we'd like to be none of us are artists(well in a UX artsy way:P). Any hints?
======
davidandgoliath
I'd recommend parsing places like dribbble.com & taking your chances by
contacting a few people there that do work you're in tune with. There's also
the other option of contacting entities/companies that have solid UI/UX and
asking them whom their designers are.

Most would happily put you in touch with anyone they're working with. :)

------
sambeau
I'm a UX guy. Can I help? Feel free to message me.

~~~
yxlife
please drop me your contact details at yoxlife@gmail.com

